# Pet peeves



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate to see snow pile snow on islands. Put your pet peeves here!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I hate to see corners not tucked in, lots not pushed to curbs, cart corrals and carts and when shovelers don't give me a shovel width on the pavement where I can get the plow, rolls back onto the walks and they have to go over it again.........


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

contractors not using warning lights while woking on a lot
dpw drivers going as fast as they can plowing through town to see how far they can throw snow/slop on your freshly cleared walks/lot. 
shopping carts all over the lot

just a few of the top of my head


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

Watching people plow on neighboring lots that dont know how to plow, whipping around, hitting piles at 20mph and have to baby sit them so you know you're not going to get hit by a careless move.

People that drive through the lot you are plowing cause they want to get around a stoplight or take a short cut and disregard that you are even plowing, dont pay any attention to you. Drives me nuts! I plow cautiously and still have had a few close calls where people drive right behind you even though you have warning lights and are the only vehicle in the lot.

When the city doesnt plow my street so I end up having to do it. Doesnt matter how much snow we get, they will not plow it for at least a week. The 16" of snow we got back in the beginning of Dec I had to plow 6 days after the storm. So many people got stuck throughout the week, I'm really surprised it wasnt plowed at all.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Things like this piss me of!:angry:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

people parking there cars behing you while plowing and backing up and almost hitting them! people pulling in when you are plowing and getting stuck on curbs and taking 10 minuets to figure out they are retards!:realmad:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

When the maintenance guys of a property choose not to clear their walks all day, letting the next shift handle it, they get PO'd and shovel out onto your freshly plowed and salted isle ways. 

The very specific breed that uses the canopy entrance of the building as their own person car port when it isn't valet parking, nowhere to be found. Then having to strategically deflect the salt so as to get proper coverage, because the same folks will try to pull a slip and fall.

The folks that have to park in the same spot all the time, because that is "their spot". They park on the pile edge where you just spent an hour or so rolling the entire lot to that corner. By parking there they just screwed 20 or 30 other folks because you can't finish stacking. You can either bury the car, or spend another half hour or so pushing back another way...And after many years of study, I've come to realize that those are the same ones in the ditch w/ the snow covered car w/ the small circle patch cleared from the windshield, bologna skin tires and always complain about road rage.

The 480 LB woman who takes up 3 handicap parking spaces, and still *****es if the pavement isn't black when she pulls into work at 7:00 AM. (I want to write "NO MORE KFC" on the side of her car).


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

shopping carts left in the middle of lots, piles not pushed as high as they could be, stupid emplyees, supprisingly, with my street being an emergency route or w/e its called, they dont plow it, i end up plowing it.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

When people try to walk up to a moving skid steer to talk to the operator.

and cars who cannot wait two minutes for a truck to be finished loading before they get all irrate.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

opps for got this, every idiot out there with no common sence!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate when it snows!


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

People that are to lazy to brush thier car off before they leave thier house but they can do it in the parking lot that I have just finished plowing.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

People who comment on how much snow they got in a weather thread, but refuse to disclose thier location supposibly for privacy reasons........Well, If your gonna comment on how much snow you got in a particlular location in a weather thread, tell where you are or dont comment at all IMO.... 

People who constantly throw those cheap shots in relentlessly (far past just joking around) to the point where you go from being friends with them, to where you think the guys just a total dik...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

People who push across streets onto other peoples property .
Plow truck drivers who drive fast and wreck-less in storms.
Plow truck operators who have no clue or skill. 
( But they have a nice shiny new truck and look down on your veteran truck)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;952750 said:


> I hate when it snows!


That would make sense. Hoping that Stupid Doody will start and all......

BTW, stop hanging around with GV. He's a bad influence for a young fella like yourself.

How about this, you've got 3/4 of the lot clear, a teacher pulls in to park. Of course "his spot" isn't done yet. But he parks there anyway.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

2COR517;952830 said:


> That would make sense. Hoping that Stupid Doody will start and all......
> 
> BTW, stop hanging around with GV. He's a bad influence for a young fella like yourself.
> 
> How about this, you've got 3/4 of the lot clear, a teacher pulls in to park. Of course "his spot" isn't done yet. But he parks there anyway.:realmad::realmad:


kinda like they say. those who can do......... those who can't......teach


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

They are the worst. I have a friend in that sector, I don't know how he does it everyday.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I have lots of pet peeves....mostly detail oriented.

Near the top is when a sub is not there when you need them....

People who need to fuel up two hours into a push....

Just finding out someone plowed the wrong place.....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

TCLA;952844 said:


> Just finding out someone plowed the wrong place.....


LOL, had that happen 2 days ago... Sure feel like an idiot when the customer calls... Expecially when she says" is your driver an idiot, my driveway is even staked"... He did one 2 houses down the street LOL


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

We plow for a large chain of banks. One of their larger parking lots is connected to a church parking lot, that the bank take cares of for the church thus we plow both lots. Anyway the bank manager always comes in after all of the other employees and feels she has to park in the back corner where we pile all of the snow from the driving lanes of both lots. She will not park anywhere else in the church lot except the corner. There are at least ten spots left where the bank employees are supposed to park. Anyway during the last daytime storm I left all the snow from the driving lanes in the corner until the end and then stacked it after hours. I was on site when she came in and she stopped looked over at me, gave me a look and finally parked in employee parking out of the way. I stopped by while she was getting out of her car and asked her when it was snowing if she could continue to park in employee parking as she was blocking where we put snow. She replied that she had no idea that it was a problem before and she asked why I could not put the snow somewhere else! The one thing I don't get is that the employee parking is 2x closer to the bank!People are so dumb!!:waving:


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

People who have 2 wheel drives, or little cars and park them in the spot where they will get stuck and I can't plow around. Then I have to try plow around them, without hitting them, and wait for them to go back and forth 50 times to get unstuck.

Loop driveways....I hate them.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

TCLA;952844 said:


> Just finding out someone plowed the wrong place.....


LOL, I did that this year. Customer was referred to me, He filled out the paperwork but put 798432 instead of 798423 as the address. Calls me up a day after the next storm asking why I haven't plowed ? Told him I had 3 times.. Next storm I get stopped at the other place, told them about the mistake. They said their laneway never looked so good, I got a seasonal customer.

Delivery trucks that can't wait 2 minutes and pull into a loading dock while your plowing it.

People who post questions about Salometers in a Weather thread :laughing:


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

When your trying to fit a 54" snow blower down a 60" sidewalk that juts up to a parking lot and the ignoramouses feel they have to pull their car up till the tires hit the curb which leave the car hanging 20" onto the sidewalk so you have to get off and shovel


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

The biggest pep peeve is a shopping center parking lot, They see you plowing but they park like checkerboard I mean cars all over the place. Or at a business they leave the work vechiles with 1 car space between them. Condos they have garages they park in, in the summer but in the winter they park outside. shopping carts are a pain, Ressi's that call at the last minute to have you do work or on your cell when your busy. ICE STORMS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

There are no pet peeves... Trials and tribulations are what I call it! Alot of what you guys posted about the average driver and employee (+subs) holds true. However, anyone that works in the snow removal industry knows this is just part of the winter fun! 
I'm annoyed by guys that feel the need to drive around town with their flashing strobes or emergency lights on. Now, I hardly run strobes on any of my trucks or machines. So on the other end are the guys that think we should all be lit up like a christmas tree. 
One more: guys that run snow plows over 8'6" and don't feel the need to get a overwidth permit. (at least in wisconsin) Come on, it's like $50 and is cheap insurance to hand a cop when he pulls you over to check plow width (it does happen) or if you clip a car or have a accident. No matter whos fault it is, the blame will fall on you for illegally operating on the road.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;952830 said:


> That would make sense. Hoping that Stupid Doody will start and all......
> 
> BTW, stop hanging around with GV. He's a bad influence for a young fella like yourself.
> 
> How about this, you've got 3/4 of the lot clear, a teacher pulls in to park. Of course "his spot" isn't done yet. But he parks there anyway.:realmad::realmad:


Alright, thats enough from you :laughing:

You know what, I think you should be worrying about your chebby starting rather than my powerful truck


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

EcoGreen Serv;952897. said:


> People who post questions about Salometers in a Weather thread :laughing:


LOL.. What about not having a GEO melt dealer in your area?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

pep peeves, where to start?

-driving by a lot you put a bid on, and seeing it looks like sh!t

-employees showing up late / not at all

-employees asking for money earllier then their regular pay schedule

-employees that don't keep their equipment clean and serviced

-driving by one of your places and seeing your employees didn't do a good job

-people that add work to a contract but dont' believe they should pay more

-manhole covers

-people that leave equipment / cars where you need to stack snow

-seasonals that phone half way through season and want a price break

these are the worst ones,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOW i am going to sit down with a bottle of pepto, watch a sappy movie and shiver because my nerves are shot, lol


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I cant stand clearing on garbage pickup days, its a major PITA


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Having to plow snow.............


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple L;952814 said:


> People who constantly throw those cheap shots in relentlessly (far past just joking around) to the point where you go from being friends with them, to where you think the guys just a total dik...


I hope Im not one of those total diks. On second note, I'd much rather have it called "Canadian Weather+++++Snow/talk about my Ebling blade" instead of "Canadian Weather+++++Snow/ Liquids" LOL  :waving:


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

-Trash day in my subdivisions, try not to knock them over but it happens
- Cleaning up/pushing back after the storm and seeing guys push snow across the nicely cleaned road or leaving it on the shoulder to ice up. Then the next storm the wing smashes the frozen pile and scares the hell outta me and knocks a fresh coffee on the floor of the truck 
- people that play chicken on a two lane road with a 16' wide truck coming at them.

Just to name a few


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

How about from a dealer standpoint!

1) Customers who want their snow equipment serviced/repaired just before (or during) a snow event, when they know it had the "issue" for DAYS before!

2) WARRANTY paperwork and waiting and waiting for a certain company (not Western) to pay you!

3) No enough snow to get the repairs to cover the parts inventory!

4) Customers who you bend over backwards for that are still ungratefull


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

creativedesigns;953382 said:


> I hope Im not one of those total diks. On second note, I'd much rather have it called "Canadian Weather+++++Snow/talk about my Ebling blade" instead of "Canadian Weather+++++Snow/ Liquids" LOL  :waving:


HAHAHA no your alright Cre


----------



## Bumpkis (Jan 9, 2010)

I would have to say, spring time!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I hate when I plow my road and when you turn around to do the other way and you see some asxhole driving threw your windrows splashing all the snow back in where you just plowed.:realmad:90 percent of the time it"s another guy with a plow.:realmad:Also people who play chicken when you are trying to do the middle.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

People who push snow onto curbs instead of winging it away.

Spreaders that decide they don't want to spread a particular load, forcing you to jab at the load multiple times to get it flowing again(always on a cold day at the busiest sites).

When new equipment has a break down.

When guys don't answer their phone until the work is already finished.

Grumpy plowsite members from Canada.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

people that feel that they need to pull right up to the door of the supermarket and go shopping for 45 minutes while their truck runs. had this happen the last storm. guy pulled up at a 45 degree angle so that no one could get through. manager talked to him then i talked to him. he said he had a couple of 50 lb bags of salt and had to get them in his truck. i told him that it is a fire lane as well as a safety issue to have him park there. i sat and watched him lift them over the side rails without a problem. he honked and gave me the finger as he drove away.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Lists of pet peeves.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Can of tuna that only makes 2 sandwiches...having to buy a triple roll of toilet paper,just to get what used to be a regular roll.xysport.. a box of cereal that only is two bowls...underwear from the salvation army that doesn't fit:angry:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

blowerman;953055 said:


> I'm annoyed by guys that feel the need to drive around town with their flashing strobes or emergency lights on.


I agree, regardless of the season, it drives me nut's as well.

My biggest PP though is Southern OTR truck drivers: Your always in THEIR way, they get out of the truck in shorts, pajamas or slippers, & always seem to get stuck & expect that you can plow UNDER their truck.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

Delivery trucks that can't wait 2 minutes and pull into a loading dock while your plowing it.



x2 i was plowing a driveway last storm and i pulled out in the street to turn around and finish and the damn fed ex guy pulled right in


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

The non-insured lowballers taking our business away from the pros and doing a nasty, sloppy job at it! :realmad:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

-Breakdowns in my equipment due to the shoddy workmanship of other people. The latest being a rebuilt/performance enhanced throttle body on my stroker motor losing a throttle blade screw down the engine! A little Loctite goes a long way on critical parts like this!!!

-Newspaper delivery people--now personally we have one here that just doesn't show up if he doesn't feel like it, but on my plow route I get the HERO type that deliver the paper no matter what the weather.... and chuck the paper in the middle of the driveway no matter what the weather, even in a foot of snow! Naturally, these are the papers we only find in the springtime when the piles melt down.... :S Unless by some miracle we manage to spot them before they get snowed over, which means a trip out in the snow to retrieve it. Would it kill them to throw the paper to one side of the driveway instead?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;952814 said:


> People who constantly throw those cheap shots in relentlessly (far past just joking around) to the point where you go from being friends with them, to where you think the guys just a total dik...


You know people like that as well?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Potato chip bags that are not even half full...getting the coffee pot ready then relizing it never got plugged in...the Patriots...why I have 350+ channels and there isn't a damn thing on...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

1.Garbage day plowing sucks big time if you do condo's 
2.The paper guy that throws the paper in the driveway. 
3. The "co-owner" that like to tell you how the other guy used to do it!
4. The "co-owner" that used to plow
5. The "co-owner" that *****es cos he can not walk to get his mail in his slippers.
6. The "co-owner" who can not get his "sports car" (Dodge Avenger):laughing: out his driveway
7. Every "co-owner" is the BOSS


Did i tell anyone why i dont do condo's:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cretebaby;953700 said:


> Lists of pet peeves.


lets talk grass.com ROFLMAO!!!!!! :laughing::laughing: (and still stumbling with two beers in my hands down the hallway....)


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

cretebaby;953700 said:


> Lists of pet peeves.


And this list will go on!!!


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

jomama45;953731 said:


> I agree, regardless of the season, it drives me nut's as well.
> 
> My biggest PP though is Southern OTR truck drivers: Your always in THEIR way, they get out of the truck in shorts, pajamas or slippers, & always seem to get stuck & expect that you can plow UNDER their truck.


I agree with the lights. Saw a guy twice the other night that darn near blinded me. I saw him coming when he was down in a valley. Thought there was an accident or something, then this pickup comes over the hill. I think they are a hazard!


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

When plow drivers leave there trash in your trucks!!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

When you drop the handheld controller and cant seem to get your hands on it while still trying to plow lol.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

People that get out on the roads after or during a snow event that are afraid to go over 20 even on the highway, This just happened tues, the lady almost caused a huge wreck since traffic was all moving at 50mph and she was doing 20mph in the middle lane. It pisses me off more if I'm on a backroad and can't get around them... If your that afraid to drive in the snow then stay the heck home.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

idiots who follow you into a lot corner and expect you to move for them when trying to stack snow
- after plowing for 30 hours you get the whole lot clean and it decides to snow another inch
- boss calling every 5 mins asking how things look 
- drunks asking "you think you can shoot me up the road" at 2 in the morning
- property managers acting like they have a clue about snowplowing
- employees who plow for 20 minutes with the blade 6 inches off the ground and think they are doing a nice job 
-manholes
- people trying to push shopping carts threw windrows

i love my jobprsport


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

lets see...pet peeves, that would be when our cat misses the litter box or at a 4 way stop sign and nobody knows when its their turn to go the just sit there and


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

when old people in front of you do 55 in the hammer lane with perfectly good roads after 18 hours of plowing and when you go to pass them they stare at you... personally I just stare back for as long as possible I can play that game too B!tch


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

The 1988 Honda Accord with rubber band tires and large spoiler out at 2am during a blizzard. Car typically has a credit card sized section of the front windshield cleared and the rest of the glass is completely covered in snow. This same person looks at me with amazement when I drive by them without helping when they get stuck in a windrow in the middle of an intersection.

4" 4 day storms.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

People parking in the fire lane right next to the NO PARKING sign!! There was a lady parked in the fire lane the last storm and she was sitting in the car. I had the blade down and strobes on and pulled up behind her and sat there until she moved, I countinued making my pass and turned around to make my next pass, and there she is again, now parked on my windrow, in the firelane!! As I get closer to her, she saw me and got all pissed, blew her horn and gave me the finger!! ARGGGG. 
Garbage pickup day is always a pita too!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Customers that say, "wait until the storm is completely over to plow." Then at about 7am on the first day of a multiple day storm, they call and say "why haven't you cleaned out my driveway yet, I have to get to the store." and then they expect me to leave my route to clean there place.
Or people complaining about how big their monthly bill is to me, giving me an earful about how much snow we got. I sometimes stop them in the middle of their rant and I have to tell them, "don't complain to me, if you have a problem with all the snow, talk to the Big Guy Upstairs."
Or saying, "I'd rather you use a snowblower, it does a better job." But they don't understand that if I used a blower, it would take me 4x as long and their place wouldn't be clear until around 11am.
Overall, I can deal with most things, it's just ungrateful customers, those who don't appreciate the service we provide that really get me.


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, where to start.

From the Muni side atleast:
- Residents who insist on taking a 2 am walk in the middle of the road, and then won't get out of the way when they see a plow coming 
- All the wonderful people who plow/shovel/snowblow their sidewalks and drives into the road after we've spent countless hours getting it to wet blacktop, only to call the office and complain their road was never done
- Contractors running around with their strobes on. Saw a guy last storm, no plow, no salter, just 2 snow blowers in the bed, and about $1500 worth of strobes blowing 2 red lights. He must have been important
- Anybody with a plow who refuses to angle it while in transit
- Plowing across the road
- The residents who insist they know better, and if they were plowing, they would never leave snow in someones driveway apron while trying to open up the road. Because, well, it's just so easy not to do


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a few of mine...

1) Other plowers who insist that their 9'+ blade does not need to be angled to the side while driving down a narrow roadway, and looks funny at me when I angle mine (8 footer) to aviod being side-swiped 

2) People who insist on driving up steep, snowcovered hills (roads) with their rear wheel drive sports car, and get stuck (big surprise there), and clog up the whole road or the rest of us who need to get out business conducted! 

3) People who call me after 1" of snow has fallen (and is still forecast to snow for another 6 hours or so), and are PO'd because I have not come to plow them yet, and they can't seem to get their bemmer up the driveway, and have to drive their wife's lexus SUV to work (Dr.) instead- leaving her stranded until I can come plow the 2" of snow at 9AM. Bear in mind, these people are between 60 and 65 years old...

4) Storms where it snows 2", then 8 hours later it snows another inch or so...:realmad:

5) Storms where it snows just about enough to snow, but it's questionable...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with OldCrow, if you have a 9ft blade hanging off the front, at least have the decency to angle it.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Snowfall amounts exactly at the trigger depth.

People who park in the stacking area because it is the cleanest area in the lot.

Customers who call to remind you it's going to snow.

People that sign up for the full tilt service, then half way through the season want to reduce it cause they didn't think it would snow as much.

PEOPLE WHO DON'T READ THE CONTRACT!!!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

OldCrow;954854 said:


> Hmmm, where to start.
> 
> From the Muni side atleast:
> - Residents who insist on taking a 2 am walk in the middle of the road, and then won't get out of the way when they see a plow coming
> ...


 You notice that too, these guys with there 9' blades with turkey wings on & the F'N blade perfectly straight & raised all the way up 2' of the ground & wonder why the truck runs warm....I run a 11' blade & it doesn't take up as much road as these jackasses, I'll give em room for the 1st hr but after that, they give me room :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i like williamoaks thing dropping the dam hanheld and trying look for it on the grond when you about to stack a push!


----------



## Snow Bandit (Jan 11, 2010)

Messy Lumber Yards scattered with lumber through the laneways


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

shovelracer;955192 said:


> Snowfall amounts exactly at the trigger depth.
> 
> People who park in the stacking area because it is the cleanest area in the lot.
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly. Like I don't know. I plow snow for a living and I never check the forecast.:angry: I check the weather about 6 times a day, just to see if there is an outlook for snow.


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

Mistakin my spit cup for my coffee cup.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

- No snow 
- Cups that fall out of cup holders
- Employees that lose shovels
- Employees that blow snow back into the just plowed road instead of the grass
- Relays that quit in the middle of the storm
- Cleaning crews that feel the need to park next to the front doors before I have plowed
- Strobes and guys that have tons of bing ding lights
- Lowballers


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

JohnDeere2320;955408 said:


> Mistakin my spit cup for my coffee cup.


:laughing: Been there done that....I found it to be easier to keep the cap on the coffee cup....I now also use a cut-off soda can for my spit


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

messy toothpaste tubes
using the last of the TP w/o getting a new roll
moving the seat and mirrors in my truck
people asking how old my kids are
my daughter ripping pages outta my magazines
people that "laugh" at everything you say...not even a real laugh, just that annoying laugh
people that watch DIY channel and think they can do it too
bad typing skills haha


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Non- user's of SPALL CECK!
We need grammer check too.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

1) Neighbors with four wheeler plows who think they can plow the entire street.

2) the same neighbors that do driveways for free-taking business away from those who do it to make a living, meanwhile leaving trails 3 feet wide across the entire road

3) People who feel the need to take down your advertising signs-not just take them down and leave them but take them-never to see them again!

4) People that seem to think their Mustangs, Camaros, or any rear wheel drive will get around after 6 inches of snow-and then call the city and ***** about the streets not getting cleared fast enough

5) Walking out a lot with a customer who says "nope-nothing is laying around" meanwhile stopping every 2 minutes to pick up an extension cord that just got windrowed off to the drivers side-let me re-phrase that --half an extension cord!!

6) Inconsiderate people who drive right behind you when you are backing up in a lot with all the strobes going-then honking when you don't stop for them

7) The Mcdonalds drive through not putting a straw in the bag!!!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Ryan's Snow Rem;955565 said:


> 4) People that seem to think their Mustangs, Camaros, or any rear wheel drive will get around after 6 inches of snow-and then call the city and ***** about the streets not getting cleared fast enough


I dont know why people have such trouble with rwd....Never owned or plowed with a 4x4 & never will....My 2wd F-150 will drive thru a foot no problem & my old F-450 4x2 will plow 2' of snow no problem


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

What about a 20 yr old pizza hut Mgr who tries to tell you how to do your job that you have been doing for a lot longer time Or people who tell you what to do and Never operated a plow.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Whe you are backing up to someone (10-wheeler dump or mixer for me) and the idiot guiding you tries to tell you what way to go by moving his finger in a circle, telling you which way to turn the wheel. Point your finger left or right and thats the way I will go!!


----------



## Snow Bandit (Jan 11, 2010)

andcon83;955745 said:


> Whe you are backing up to someone (10-wheeler dump or mixer for me) and the idiot guiding you tries to tell you what way to go by moving his finger in a circle, telling you which way to turn the wheel. Point your finger left or right and thats the way I will go!!


That Drives me Nuts. Much more so after you tell them to point for the third time


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Top three would have to be-

-Pusing snow across the street!
-Pusing snow into the middle of the yard. There is a difference in making room for future snows and just making a property look like sh!t.
-Only clearing one shovel width on sidewalks and not going clear to the edge(my employee really ticks me off when he does this)


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

TommyMac;955606 said:


> I dont know why people have such trouble with rwd....Never owned or plowed with a 4x4 & never will....My 2wd F-150 will drive thru a foot no problem & my old F-450 4x2 will plow 2' of snow no problem


I haven't quite figured that out either-i plow in 2wd about 60% of the time-however I would be lost without 4x4 because the other 40% of my plowing is up in some pretty good hills with a lot of steep driveways-there are 2 of them that anytime we get 6 inches or more chains are needed-flat out nasty!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

NEIGHBORS of accts that I do that are complaining I didn't have shoot angled just right and blowed an extra cm of snow on their UNCLEARED driveway. This is my biggest thing, guy had the nerve to come chew me out on Christmas morning, I was so close to losing it. Heaven forbid he would have to snowblow one extra cm of snow. 
Another thing is when your halfway through your backdrag and you stop to let someone pass on the street, then the retards sit there for a minute like they don't know or they don't see you staring at them waiting.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I live at the end of a 1/4 mile long street, have about 20 neighbors that live on the same street. So I pass by every house on the street to get to mine every day many times a day. 4 of those neighbors push the snow out in the street and leave it, after the street has been plowed and salted. I don't mean windrows or small amounts, I'm taking every thing from the apron out to the street. I refuse to drive through it or over it. So, I drop the plow and it all finds it's way back on their driveway, only to drive up the street the next morning and it's back in the street? Wouldn't you think they would figure out to move the snow else where? Strangest part, they will never win.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Kubota 8540;956409 said:


> Strangest part, they will never win.


 ...................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Using a self checkout and I have to wait for someone to come check my check out.

People who ask for your help with a problem but dont tell you the whole story...
"my computer doesnt go online" (but really there has been a cable guy outfront for 7 days and our street is torn up but hey)

when people read magazines that are in the checkout lineups like its a waiting room and dont buy them. 

when people wash their car / truck and miss a spot 

WHEN THEY DONT STIR THE COFEE. its your job, your employed to make coffee
cup, sugar, cream, stir 1 2 3, lid, hand it to the customer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;956707 said:


> when people wash their car / truck and miss a spot


I have figured out a way to completely avoid that problem. It's been working for years


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;956732 said:


> I have figured out a way to completely avoid that problem. It's been working for years


 .............


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

WHEN THEY DONT STIR THE COFEE. its your job said:


> I have been saying this for years... :realmad:...and if you ask them to stir it they look at you all stupid like "why" would you want it stirred? What do they think those little red plastic things next to the napkins are for (besides really fun to chew)
> I mean WTF is it really that hard of a concept or do some people really enjoy chewing their last few sips from an unstirred cup??


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

2COR517;956732 said:


> I have figured out a way to completely avoid that problem. It's been working for years


Yeah, never wash it!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

derekbroerse;956779 said:


> Yeah, never wash it!


"Damnit Bethany, he guessed it"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I shake them out the window by default now. (the coffee not the employees)


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

2COR517;956952 said:


> "Damnit Bethany, he guessed it"


Your secrets out, now EVERYONES gonna do it! :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow I have been reading these pages and have to say SNOWPLOWER'S ARE ANGRY PEOPLE.

Does snowplowing cause stress?????? 

Does snowplowing cause us to drink????

Does snowplowing cause you to eat alot????

I've had to learn to relax. I've gotten in alot of trouble with a plow after a long night.


----------



## nac lawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

ROLL OFF! if you got the contract for the job do it right. take an extra ten minutes and makes your lot look clean its a great way to get referals. And if you have a problem with roll off invest in some wings.


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

1. the guy that has to park in "his" spot even though the other half the lot is already clear...

2. that one chunk i missed in the very first bag of salt that clogs up the whole load

3. the inevitable dumb trucker that parks perpendicular to the other 4 parked neatly the way they are supposed to, this trucker always ends up stuck and you have to wait for him to work his way out, after you've plowed him a path and put the snow in the only place you could, the sidewalk (which i later had to snowblow).... i wanted to strangle this idiot

4. when i stop for a cup of coffee just to let the whole cup get cold in the cup holder before i take my second sip

5. why can't the frozen wiperblade ever be on the passenger side?

6 the ******* that choses the diesel pump to get gas at 2 am when no one else is there, he then goes inside to do his weeks grocery shopping


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;956952 said:


> "Damnit Bethany, he guessed it"


Any one know what movie that line is from?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

The cheap *****ers that won't go for a zero tolerance or 1" trigger contract, choosing a 2" trigger instead and call you every time there's 1/2" on the ground.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

2COR517;957663 said:


> Any one know what movie that line is from?


Christmas Vacation???


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lawn Enforcer;957837 said:


> Christmas Vacation???


And we have a winner! There's no prize:realmad:, but you can say you were the winner:laughing:


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

a guy with bobcat that has a kinda long driveway and a lot of places to stack it but he push it across the road when the plow already went by and stacks it in to the snow bank from the town plow!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

AA+ Landscaping;952660 said:


> I hate to see snow pile snow on islands. Put your pet peeves here!
> View attachment 69935


We pile on islands on purpose at a mall we do. There are about 100 small islands that if not piled on get hit by cars.

We have put orange stakes out before but the get broke or people cannot see them in a storm.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

2COR517;958111 said:


> And we have a winner! There's no prize:realmad:, but you can say you were the winner:laughing:


Yes, I love winning! I love that movie, the whole family always watches it on Christmas Day. It's the best tradition. :laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Lightningllc;957351 said:


> Wow I have been reading these pages and have to say SNOWPLOWER'S ARE ANGRY PEOPLE.
> 
> Does snowplowing cause stress??????
> my girlfriend causes strees when she goes shopping with my credit card :realmad:
> ...


i have learned to relax, this is why i carry my trustee baseball bat with me, so that when something/someone pisses me off, i can take it out, beat the @#$% out of him/her/it, then i am relaxed


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2COR517;956952 said:


> "Damnit Bethany, he guessed it"


Hahahaha:laughing:
"You couldn't hear a dump truck driving through a nitro-glicerine plant...!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

"The little lights aren't twinkling"


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

zerolatency;957653 said:


> 1. the guy that has to park in "his" spot even though the other half the lot is already clear...
> 
> 2. that one chunk i missed in the very first bag of salt that clogs up the whole load
> 
> ...


Thank You!!!!!

I know exactly what you mean-there are 16 other pumps to get gas at but they have to go to the end one (the only one with diesel)-and then look at you like you are stupid when you are sitting behind them waiting for them to get the &^%$ out of the way.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

people that complain that dont like snow pushed across the road..when i leave it was like it was never pushed it over the road. its only way that without getting stuck its steep driveway. then they complain to the city!


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

buckwheat_la;958499 said:


> i have learned to relax, this is why i carry my trustee baseball bat with me, so that when something/someone pisses me off, i can take it out, beat the @#$% out of him/her/it, then i am relaxed[/QUote
> 
> After a incident I got into with a plow, The judge ordered me to a anger management course. I went they asked me what made me angry, I said plowing makes me angry, She asked why, I said you try to get no sleep work all night deal with idiots on the roads and your plow breaks and then you get home to see 2 kids giving you a lawn job, She asked why didn't you call the police, I said I have a plow and there in a car natural instict I plowed them into a tree and then called the police.
> 
> ...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is a "Lawn Job"?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I had to look it up.....
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lawn+job


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i wonder if he is joking, or if it really happened


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

Ryan's Snow Rem;961686 said:


> Thank You!!!!!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean-there are 16 other pumps to get gas at but they have to go to the end one (the only one with diesel)-and then look at you like you are stupid when you are sitting behind them waiting for them to get the &^%$ out of the way.


Fortunately my plow truck is gas.... this was much more of a problem when i used to drive a tow-truck.... out in the middle of the night tryin to steal me some cars... time is money and people just don't get it..... btw i love the fact that their illinois "link" card a.k.a food stamps (for those of you who don't know) is readily accepted at convience stores for their shopping pleasure ..... that is ******** ..... there should be nothing convienient about having the state feed you, imo they should have to get off their fat lazy asses and walk to a real grocery store, in some other state...


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes this really happened and i didn't tell you all of what happend to me!! It's worse trust me,


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Lightningllc;965115 said:


> Yes this really happened and i didn't tell you all of what happend to me!! It's worse trust me,


WELL, lets hear it!!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Lightningllc;965115 said:


> Yes this really happened and i didn't tell you all of what happend to me!! It's worse trust me,


HEAR IT! HEAR IT! HEAR IT!

This is a great story so far, I love it. Finally some real justice, even though you got the short end of the stick. What happened to the kids?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

One of my biggest pet peeves is when you're on a forum and posts and entire threads magically disappear.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^ 

usm?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

2COR517;964745 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lawn+job


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Talking about Food Stamp cards:*
We have the _Ohio Card_, It just fries me to see people pull out _" THE CARD"_
They buy a pile of chips and dip,beef sticks, candy and fountain drinks at the gas station.
It's great! the tax payer's pay for your snacking pleasure!
It's bad enough we pay for your 5 kids education or lack of, food, housing, utilities and health care. 
As a paramedic I could go on and on about stuff I see daily.


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I came home to find a all wheel drive mistu elclipse in my front lawn driving around like its a dirt bike track, I live in the woods but have a 1 acre parcel down by the road that i cut, I went after them and they lost me for a minute well they turned off there headlights and I was going 35 mph and it was to late hit them. They took off again I turned around. Later contacted by the police dept to come to the station we need to talk to you, I was charged with two folious assult charges, a warrent was issued, Spent a night with bubba and cost me $11000 when all done. The kids got nothing it was snowing so hard that the new cop could not even put them on my property because of the 3 inches that had fallen, After i went to court i told the judge what happend she laughed and reduced the 2 count of assult 8 years in jail to a reckless driving, took my license away from jan 15 to march 15 (that sucked plowing thanks dad and mom for those long nights) 40 hours community services and a anger management course.

Truthfully I never intended on hitting these kids all i wanted was a license plate number,they took there plate of just so everyone knows.

I admit i was driving to fast for road conditions and recklessly.

For the record i have never been in trouble with the law or have any kind of driving ticket.

I live in the township and these kids were from 25 miles away.

WHAT WOULD YOU SAY WAS I IN THE WRONG OR IN THE RIGHT TO GET A PLATE.

JUST TURNED OUT THEY TURNED THERE HEADLIGHTS OFF AND A PLOW IS A DEADLY WEAPON WHEN THE POLICE DEPT (SAYS YOUR MAD) AND TWISTS THINGS AROUND.

ALSO THAT NIGHT ONE OF THE 2 KIDS HAD A WARRENT FOR HIS ARREST AND WAS TAKEN INTO JAIL AND POSTED BOND LATER.

All i can say is new cops (2 weeks on the job) love to make a name for themselves at my $11000 expense.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

That is awful! I really can see that happening. I think most people would give chase if they saw that too. Those kids would never admit they shut their lights off in the middle of the road either.

They were scared so they painted a picture to the police that you were chasing them to harm them. 

But why didn't you call the police or go to the station when you hit them? That would make more sense to the police if your story was true. 

Anyway, you definitely got the short end of the stick in that situation. Wow. Sorry about your luck!


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

snowplowchick;969150 said:


> That is awful! I really can see that happening. I think most people would give chase if they saw that too. Those kids would never admit they shut their lights off in the middle of the road either.
> 
> They were scared so they painted a picture to the police that you were chasing them to harm them.
> 
> ...


There is lettering on my truck, The police know my company they were calling before i could call!!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Lightningllc;969108 said:


> Well I came home to find a all wheel drive mistu elclipse in my front lawn driving around like its a dirt bike track, I live in the woods but have a 1 acre parcel down by the road that i cut, I went after them and they lost me for a minute well they turned off there headlights and I was going 35 mph and it was to late hit them. They took off again I turned around. Later contacted by the police dept to come to the station we need to talk to you, I was charged with two folious assult charges, a warrent was issued, Spent a night with bubba and cost me $11000 when all done. The kids got nothing it was snowing so hard that the new cop could not even put them on my property because of the 3 inches that had fallen, After i went to court i told the judge what happend she laughed and reduced the 2 count of assult 8 years in jail to a reckless driving, took my license away from jan 15 to march 15 (that sucked plowing thanks dad and mom for those long nights) 40 hours community services and a anger management course.
> 
> Truthfully I never intended on hitting these kids all i wanted was a license plate number,they took there plate of just so everyone knows.
> 
> ...


Ouch! And they did nothing to those stupid kids? Glad to hear you got off better than what you were going to. Sounds rough.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

poorly constructed cart corrals you can't push out of your way with the blade.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

when you blow a right turn signal bulb and it goes hyper-active


----------



## Ozone (Dec 5, 2003)

I have 2 major complaints.

1. People who wish to do 70 mph in their S.U.V's when there is snow and ice on the ground. 

2. Snow Plowing Contractors who don't pay their bills. I've already had to take 2 contractors to small claims court for non-payment to me.(I'm a sub)I won them both, but it was a major pain in the butt. Now I have personal guarantee's that need to be signed, even though verbal agreements are LEGAL in my state.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

sideview mirrors have to be perfect. umm so do walks,


----------

